# Penn Station NYC for mobility impaired



## Dixie (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello!!

I'm helping a friend and her daughter plan travel to a NYC hospital for foot surgery. We've researched flying and taking the train, and they're leaning toward Amtrak for a variety of reasons.

After surgery, she will need some sort of assistance, maybe a wheelchair. Is there somewhere at Penn Station they can get pick up / rent / borrow a wheelchair to get her from curbside to the train platform? I'm not sure how that would work. Or, if they decide to travel with their own wheelchair, I'm guessing from my limited Amtrak experience that taking a folding wheelchair on board would not be an issue. They'd be traveling from Lynchburg, Va., to NYP via the Northeast Regional. Do the Northeast Regional trains have recliners with the foot rest like other coaches? They would be in Coach class.

Thanks!! I'm looking forward to learning a lot here.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 22, 2011)

Dixie,

I'm assuming that they'll be taking a cab to Penn. So they should instruct the driver to take them to the 8th Avenue entrance for Amtrak. Do not go to the 7th Avenue side, that's the New Jersey Transit side. On the 8th Ave side they should be able to find a redcap and seek assistance. The Redcap can procure an Amtrak wheelchair to get them downstairs to await the train and then down to the train. As far as I know, the only way to get the use of a wheel chair is via a Redcap. I know that Amtrak does not rent them, nor is there anyone in the station who does.

While not an actual requirement, the Redcaps do of course appreciate a tip for their service.

Should they decide to buy/bring their own chair, Amtrak can pretty much handle anything but a very large motorized chair. Certainly a folding chair is no issue. I'd still suggest that they ask for a Redcap, since finding the right elevators at Penn can be a very interesting exercise and they don't want to miss the train because they couldn't find the correct elevator to the track needed.

Plus a Redcap will get them downstairs before the crowd, making the entire boarding process easier.

As for a foot rest, I'm not to familiar with the equipment used on that run so other's may correct me, but I suspect that the only way to get a foot rest would be to book Business Class.

Finally, I would highly recommend getting to the station at least 1 hour before departure under these circumstances. They need time to get a Redcap and extra time to get down to the train.

Also, I can describe to some extent where the elevator from street level to the station is, as well as where to find the first elevator needed to find the elevators to track level. But again, finding the last elevator can be a real chore. So again, I highly recommend enlisting the help of a Redcap.


----------



## amamba (Jun 22, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Do the Northeast Regional trains have recliners with the foot rest like other coaches? They would be in Coach class.


No, there are no calf rests or foot rests in the coach cars on the NEC regional trains.


----------



## Alice (Jun 23, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Or, if they decide to travel with their own wheelchair, I'm guessing from my limited Amtrak experience that taking a folding wheelchair on board would not be an issue.


If they take their own wheelchair, they should phone reservations and have their reservation updated. There are a limited number of places to park a wheelchair, so the wheelchair gets its own ticket. The ticket is free (Sorry, no AGR points for it either!) They'll be asked if it is manual or power, whether it folds, and whether the person wants to transfer to a seat or stay in the wheelchair. You are right that a folding chair is the easiest for them to take because it can fit in more places. They'll also be asked if the person needs assistance. They'd probably like a lift or ramp.

If they don't get a ticket for the wheelchair, I'm sure there will be no problem, at least I've never heard of one on Amtrak, still ... One good reason to not have a ticket is if Amtrak decides to re-price the rest of the reservation to a higher bucket for some reason.

If they haven't ordered tickets yet, they might just book for the wheelchair on the return trip in case they do take one. I'm not sure about Amtrak's policy on temporary disabilities, but that passenger might possibly get offered a discount on the way back, too.


----------



## George Saiger (Jul 4, 2011)

This discussion has been most helpful. My question is the reverse: What about arrival at Penn Station? We will have our own wheelchair, but in the past getting up to the taxicab level when walking has always seemed to involve lots of different stairs, escalators, etc.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 4, 2011)

George Saiger said:


> This discussion has been most helpful. My question is the reverse: What about arrival at Penn Station? We will have our own wheelchair, but in the past getting up to the taxicab level when walking has always seemed to involve lots of different stairs, escalators, etc.


There is an elevator. Finding it may be a problem.


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 4, 2011)

The lift is near the Krispy Kreme donut shop by the escalators opposite the Information Booth.

The upper level leads to a covered walkway to 31st street. There is a Red Cap station near the

street. You can hail a taxi on 31st street or ask the Red Cap for assistance.


----------



## Dixie (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for your tips and suggestions!

OBS Chief, I will take your advice and call Amtrak to have the manual foldable wheelchair noted on their reservation.


----------



## Judy nelson (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm taking Amtrak to Penn station tomorrow, and I'm on crutches. A very nice person at Amtrak customer service reserved a handicap spot for me, made a reservation for a wheelchair to be provided at Penn station, and told me to tell the conductor that I have had arranged for a wheelchair at Penn station. This wheelchair apparently comes with an attendant. This all sounds too good to be true, from what I know of Amtrak, but one can always hope!

I will post again to let you know how this all works out.

Judy


----------



## maureen (Mar 10, 2015)

Judy,

how did your trip go? I am trying to figure out if I will be able to get into the city on crutches tomorrow. I can go NJ transit bus (to Port Authority), or NJ transit/Amtrak train (to Penn Station). I cannot do stairs or escalators. Would like to hear if your wheelchair and attendant came true.


----------



## neroden (Mar 10, 2015)

Arrival at Penn Station by train, it's much easier to get assistance.

Showing up outside Penn Station, it can be next to impossible to get anyone to let you in the elevator. Yes, Red Caps are supposed to show up. They often don't.


----------

